# Augmentation salaire



## Sofmer (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Peut on augmenter son taux horaire en cours d’année? Sachant que le contrat a débuté il y a moins d’1 an. 
Travaillant les week-ends , jusqu’à combien puis je majorer les dimanches? C’est les parents qui ont fait le contrat et par rapport aux contraintes que cela implique je trouve que 15% c’est très bas….
En vous remerciant


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
On peut à tout moment proposer une augmentation de son tarif horaire brut en passant par un avenant,  sachant que l'employeur peut tout à fait refuser. 

Les majorations sont libres d'êtres négociées, en respectant les minimums.

Par contre,  n'oubliez pas que vous devez avoir un jour commun de repos tous employeurs confondus,  et 35 heures de repos entre le jour sans accueil et la reprise.


----------



## Sofmer (11 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour votre réponse, je ne comprend pas les 35 heures de repos entre le jour sans accueil et la reprise….


----------



## liline17 (11 Juillet 2022)

tu dois avoir une fois par semaine un repos d'au moins 35h, par exemple, si tu travailles le dimanche jusqu'à 20h, tu ne peux pas travailler jusqu'au mardi à 7h du matin.
En cas de problème grave, on examinera ton planning, et si tu ne respecte pas la CCN, tu sera totalement en tort, il faut 11h de repos entre le départ des enfants le soir et leur retour le lendemain.
Il faut aussi 35h de repos une fois pas semaine, et 5 semaines de congés sans enfant.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu dois refuser l'accueil, les PE doivent, soit te licencier, soit modifier le contrat, car ils sont responsables, en premier du respect de la CCN


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Sofmer a dit: 


> Merci pour votre réponse, je ne comprend pas les 35 heures de repos entre le jour sans accueil et la reprise….


Bonjour
Je vous conseille de lire la ccn à ce sujet. Liline à bien expliquer ce qu'il en était.
N'oubliez pas que votre jour de repos c'est commun à tous vos employeurs confondus.


----------



## Sofmer (11 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je comprend enfin...
Oui pas évident car j'ai un autre enfant que j'accueille les lundis, mardis, et mercredis.
Le contrat qui me pose problème est que c'est un contrat qui n'est jamais fixe, les PE me donne mon planning une semaine à l'avance et j'ai l'impression qu'ils font comme ca les arrange au niveau des horaires.
Ils m'ont déjà laissé leur enfant le week end afin de passer un week end tranquille et comme le dimanche est majoré seulement à 15%........
Aussi il me laisse leur enfant très souvent de 14 à 18 h. Je suis donc bloqué toute la journée pour 4h de garde.
Bref, contrat très contraignant pour un salaire minime. C'est pour cela que je demandais si on avait le droit de revoir son taux horaire en cours d'années.
Je vais préparer un courrier à remettre aux parents juste avant les vacances.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (11 Juillet 2022)

C’était normalement a vous de proposer votre tarif 
pas aux parents de décider pour vous


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Sofmer a dit: 


> Merci pour vos réponses. Je comprend enfin...
> Oui pas évident car j'ai un autre enfant que j'accueille les lundis, mardis, et mercredis.
> Le contrat qui me pose problème est que c'est un contrat qui n'est jamais fixe, les PE me donne mon planning une semaine à l'avance et j'ai l'impression qu'ils font comme ca les arrange au niveau des horaires.
> Ils m'ont déjà laissé leur enfant le week end afin de passer un week end tranquille et comme le dimanche est majoré seulement à 15%........
> ...


_Re bonjour, donc si je comprends bien vous êtes susceptible de travailler tous les jours ?
Attention, ce n'est pas possible, vous êtes carrément hors des clous.

De plus, non, il n'est pas possible de donner un planning si peu de temps à l'avance quand les horaires ne sont pas sur un temps complet, qui pour nous est de 45h semaine.
Je vous conseille fortement de vous séparer de ce contrat, car vous risquez le retrait d'agrément, purement et simplement._


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Juillet 2022)

Excusez-moi mais là ils ont trouvé la perle rare et en profite grassement ! dites-leur que vous vous êtes renseigné et que vous n'avez pas le droit de travailler ainsi et que donc en tant que PE ils ne sont pas dans les clous !!! çà va surement les faire réagir mais ne restez pas ainsi ! tous vos dimanches bloqués ? même pas en rêve surtout si c'est pour leur bien-être à eux et pas pour leur boulot !!! réagissez vite ! bon courage !!!


----------



## Sofmer (11 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> _Re bonjour, donc si je comprends bien vous êtes susceptible de travailler tous les jours ?
> Attention, ce n'est pas possible, vous êtes carrément hors des clous.
> 
> De plus, non, il n'est pas possible de donner un planning si peu de temps à l'avance quand les horaires ne sont pas sur un temps complet, qui pour nous est de 45h semaine.
> Je vous conseille fortement de vous séparer de ce contrat, car vous risquez le retrait d'agrément, purement et simplement._


Merci pour votre retour je vais y remédier vite fait bien fait.


----------



## Sofmer (11 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Excusez-moi mais là ils ont trouvé la perle rare et en profite grassement ! dites-leur que vous vous êtes renseigné et que vous n'avez pas le droit de travailler ainsi et que donc en tant que PE ils ne sont pas dans les clous !!! çà va surement les faire réagir mais ne restez pas ainsi ! tous vos dimanches bloqués ? même pas en rêve surtout si c'est pour leur bien-être à eux et pas pour leur boulot !!! réagissez vite ! bon courage !!!


Merci pour votre retour. Comme on dit "trop bonne" "trop conne" je suis de nature plutôt timide, je n'ose pas m'affirmer mais la je suis consciente que je me fais clairement avoir


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Juillet 2022)

Sofmer a dit: 


> Merci pour votre retour. Comme on dit "trop bonne" "trop conne" je suis de nature plutôt timide, je n'ose pas m'affirmer mais la je suis consciente que je me fais clairement avoir


Ne vous inquiétez pas j'ai été comme vous mais les années passant on se fait moins avoir et on s'impose plus facilement ... courage !


----------



## TitineCh86 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir Sofmer,
Je crois, en plus, que pour travailler le dimanche, il faut avoir un agrément avec horaires atypiques. Les plus calées que moi pourront confirmer éventuellement.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Tout à fait ! J'ai oublié de le préciser,  un argument à faire valoir !


----------



## zazouille (14 Juillet 2022)

Sofmer a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Peut on augmenter son taux horaire en cours d’année? Sachant que le contrat a débuté il y a moins d’1 an.
> Travaillant les week-ends , jusqu’à combien puis je majorer les dimanches? C’est les parents qui ont fait le contrat et par rapport aux contraintes que cela implique je trouve que 15% c’est très bas….
> En vous remerciant


En général  l'augmentation se fait à la date anniversaire du contrat


----------



## kikine (14 Juillet 2022)

zazouille a dit: 


> En général  l'augmentation se fait à la date anniversaire du contrat


non elle peut se faire n'importe quand


----------

